# Fly Ded Bottle



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

Couldn't find anything online about this bottle. It is too bad that the top is broken.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to post this in the "after 1900" sorry!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I would think it's a Bug Poison.  Unlisted one at that.  Will have to get the others in on this one.  I've never seen one before.

 to be continued....


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm not positive but i believe that is the glass container that screwed to a hand type bug sprayer.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 20, 2011)

That's an interesting piece. Was it hand-blown or machine made, and do you think that it served as a poisoned insect trap or, just a poison powder(?) bottle?


----------



## peejrey (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks like the little bottle of poison on those old metal pump sprayers.
 Great find!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2011)

..yep... woulds'a been a sweet one too..


----------



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

Any idea on a date? It was a lot of hard work to dig where I found this. There is slate, random bricks and the dirt has layers of HARD light colored soil/material and then normal dirt. I was going to stop digging there, not sure if I should continue? It is an old dumping area (like a ravine, leads to a small river), which is on the tail end of a piece of property with a house that was built in 1890, across the street 1903, 1918, etc.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 20, 2011)

Evening Ms. Leona,














 "AHPâ€™s (American Home Products) Boyle-Midway division was the home of Black Flag, one of the most popular insecticide brands.  Since Black Flag was a popular product for killing insect pests, it might be surprising Boyle-Midway also made a second insecticide brand--- FLY Ded. 

 Flies have an unpleasant reputation of spreading disease and other unpleasant things.  To make things even worse, they enjoy making life miserable for typical human beings by buzzing around the room.  If there was a room in the house these pests werenâ€™t exactly welcomed, it was the kitchen.  With food being prepared, flies could very easily spread their dirty stuff just by landing on it (YUK!).  Of course, one solution was to use a fly swatter.  Itâ€™s effective--- as long as a fly wasnâ€™t fast enough to escape it.  When it wasnâ€™t, I wonâ€™t describe the dead flyâ€™s fate, because itâ€™s too disgusting.  The best alternative to eliminate flies was our hero in the orange and blue can, FLY Ded.Just spray in the air with the handy FLY Ded sprayer, and flies seem to disappear from the room--- or kick the bucket!  FLY Ded eliminated the flies with a pleasant scent that didnâ€™t drive the family members outside the house.  In a nutshell, no other spray could do more than FLY Ded--- most do less!  FLY Ded was one of the Ded line of bug killers.  There was a Ded insecticide for just about every insect pest.  Along with FLY Ded, there was also ROACH Ded, MOTH Ded, ANT Ded, BUG Ded, and FLEA Ded.  Quality Ded-ly products for insect pests at a reasonable price." From.

 Datewise, I'd guess 1920-1940's.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your info!

 &

 Good Evening Surfaceone,

 You never cease to amaze me with your replies. Your efforts are always appreciated.

 Thanks

 PS Any advice on my last reply regarding continuing to dig?


----------



## wolffbp (Jul 20, 2011)

(Last photo)

 Yum, a little DDT on your cereal honey?


----------



## msleonas (Jul 21, 2011)

Right WOLFFBP! Of all places to spray it!


----------



## msleonas (Jul 21, 2011)

@Poison_Us, you are right, that's it. Thanks! The whole bottle looks nice in the light, too bad mine is broken.


----------



## Bernie19 (Aug 31, 2020)

msleonas said:


> Couldn't find anything online about this bottle. It is too bad that the top is broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

